# bmw sux



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think we did a great job proving what a fool this guy is. Now let's let him fade back into the barren desert, as he walks into the distance, away from his salvaged junk after stalling...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Heh, what a troll.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Solidjake said:


> Heh, what a troll.


----------



## nrthface17 (Jul 8, 2009)

Elias said:


> Maybe you should go buy a camel they are more reliable and get better gas mileage.


haha


----------

